# 2012 Mavic Aksium Race



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

2012 Mavic Aksium Race,

are the any different than the older models (2008, 2010)?

Thanks


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

They are 70-100 grams lighter than the older design, depending on the model year, but not necessarily better.
I could be wrong, but I believe Mavic is having this model mass produced in Asia, and the quality has dropped some. They are a little lighter now, though.

I had an older model Aksium Race (2009?) which was a little heavy, but they were a nice all around training set, that I put a lot of miles on. Maybe one of the Mavic experts can tell you what specifically has been changed.


----------

